# Cinematic Strings Teaser (**now updated with new action demo**)



## Alex W (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for being so patient, everyone.

Here's 2 short teasers, displaying the lush warmth Cinematic Strings is very easily capable of.

Some info about the demo:

This demo features the stage microphones only.
All sections except for basses are using the high position vibrato sustains.
No EQ was used on this, and a relatively small amount of algorithm reverb (no early reflections - just a tail)
It took me around 1/2 an hour to create.

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Teaser_Demo.mp3


And the 2nd was composed by my talented friend David Hearn.

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Teaser_Demo_2.mp3

He used the xfade vibrato patches to create this lovely piece.

Any questions, feel free to ask!

Hope you enjoy it.


UPDATE:

Here's a new demo: "Ultimatum," which demonstrates the short notes in a fast paced action piece.

I composed and sequenced this in about 1/2 hour. Thanks to David Hearn for composing the percussion parts.

There's a small amount of compression and EQ on there, but I also included a "naked" version - which is straight out of Cubase with no processing apart from a small amount of reverb.

The demos have also all now been updated with 320kbit versions.


Hope you enjoy!

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Ultimatum.mp3 (http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/m ... imatum.mp3)

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Ultimatum_naked.mp3 (http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/m ... _naked.mp3)


----------



## koolkeys (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds good Alex! Gotta check on some better speakers since I'm away from the studio. But initial thoughts are good.

Brent


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 22, 2009)

Leaves me wanting more of it


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Sounds very good. Impressive!

Mahlon


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting these Alex.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Ooh, that second demo is great - shows great potential for emotive string lines. Any short articulation demos coming?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Alex - sounds good man. But please, do yourself a favor here. Seeing as tho I have a good pair of ears, I _hear_ the squashed highs, and some of the other "wishy-washy" sound due to the low kbps you used. The 2nd one was only 160 - again, help yourself out here, and make the mp3s at 320. BIG difference.

Cheers.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 22, 2009)

Very lush and theatrical.


----------



## koolkeys (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, just listened to the second demo(was that one up there originally?). I like it. Putting aside the mp3 format limitations in quality, it sounds very nice. Good demo as well because it is almost like an exposed demo with very little in the arrangement outside of the strings.

Brent


----------



## tripit (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*



RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 22 said:


> Alex - sounds good man. But please, do yourself a favor here. Seeing as tho I have a good pair of ears, I _hear_ the squashed highs, and some of the other "wishy-washy" sound due to the low kbps you used. The 2nd one was only 160 - again, help yourself out here, and make the mp3s at 320. BIG difference.
> 
> Cheers.



Sounds really nice. I second Riff's recommendation.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, re: 320kbit mp3s - I'll update it a bit later, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, a fine sound! Like them.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah nice indeed, when can we buy this, and how big is the library ?


----------



## Alex W (Jul 22, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jul 23 said:


> yeah nice indeed, when can we buy this, and how big is the library ?



I wont know the exact size of the library for another week or so, but it will likely be a few gigs to download the standard version, and the pro version will be at least 3 times larger than that, but I don't want to give any numbers just yet. I'll let you know as soon as I know the full size.

I'm aiming for an early to mid august release.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 22, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## IvanP (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Very nice, Alex, love the second one, specially the dynamics controls and the timbre of the cello in their higher register.

Worth the wait indeed 

How many finger positions are available? Do you have a pdf manual we could see?

And last, how good can it handle fast passages?

Thks, 

Iván


----------



## Alex W (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Ivan, 2 finger positions are available on the vibrato sustains. I refer to them as "low position" and "high position" in the library.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Thks, Alex, 

how hungry is it in terms CPU and Ram? 

What about the fast passages?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice demos indeed! And as a reward, we'll all ask for more!

+1 on some fast runs and also a legato demo would be terrific.


----------



## Hal (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

very Beautiful 
PDF articulation ?

more more


----------



## Alex W (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*



IvanP @ Thu Jul 23 said:


> Thks, Alex,
> 
> how hungry is it in terms CPU and Ram?
> 
> What about the fast passages?



I wont comment too much on CPU and RAM just yet, but so far I'll say that the entire standard version will work comfortably on a 4gb slave machine with an upper mid range CPU, especially if it's running Kontakt 3.5.

CS excels at faster passages, I'll be posting some examples soon.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Wow!


----------



## schatzus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Gorgeous sound! Especially the second demo. 
More please...


----------



## artinro (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Alex,
Sounding great!

Cheers.


----------



## mducharme (Jul 23, 2009)

The actual samples sound excellent, but there is too much reverb in the demos for my taste, the sections are drowning in it. I'd like to hear these demos with a bit less reverb, personally.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 23, 2009)

It is indeed a "wet" sound, but there's actually barely any artificial reverb on the demos - what you're hearing is the natural reverb, ie - the releases being triggered (by our "smart release" script  ), and bear in mind - these demos are using the stage mics only. The sound will become more upfront and defined when I mix in the close mics.

I will be doing this within a week or so, stay tuned!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Nice work. Looking forward to hearing the close mics mixed in as well as staccs, legatos (all bare naked of course). :D


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Gorgeous connection between notes. Overall sound aesthetic is very nice and expressive. I found the examples to be boomy and muddy in the low end, but this may be more about the mixing than anything inherent in the sample library.

So far, it is exciting indeed...and right after I sold my niece in the black market of Dubai so that I can buy LASS. o/~ 

If it turns out to be great, and Hollywood strings turns out to be great, and.... ~o) 

These are very complicated times we live in.

O


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not all that blown away to be honest. Sorry. Sounds a little synthy to me still. Maybe it's just the quality of the recording. I would also like to hear shorter articulations. I was so hyped for this library but some of that has diminished now. Sorry again.


----------



## midphase (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the tone...but the attacks are leaving me a tad perplexed. They don't seem to connect as well as (sorry for the obvious comparison...but what are you going to do?) LASS. There's something about how the legatos are connecting that is not selling me on this.

Having said that...the tone is gorgeous and definitely sounds more "Hollywood" esque than (sorry for the obvious comparison...but what are you going to do?) LASS.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, same here, David. Looking forward to hearing more demos, that will provide some second impressions .

Anyway, I believe this library will find it's fans as well.

- Piotr


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2009)

no offense choco but you clearly have not heard that many live string groups before.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Don't worry Dave, you're not on the short list of those who can offend me. 8) Not sure what not hearing many live groups has to do with liking lush strings but I'm sure you'll ferret out a reason by morning.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 24, 2009)

It would be interesting for comparison to post an attempt at a lush strings only demo of EWQL SO! There may be one at soundsonline, but they are mostly full orch I think (and a string quartet).


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*



choc0thrax @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> Don't worry Dave, you're not on the short list of those who can offend me. 8) Not sure what not hearing many live groups has to do with liking lush strings but I'm sure you'll ferret out a reason by morning.




ooo...ooo...ooo! (Arnold Horschack,©Welcome Back Kotter')How do *I* get on the list??


----------



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

Here's a new demo: "Ultimatum," which demonstrates the short notes in a fast paced action piece.

I composed and sequenced this in about 1/2 hour. Thanks to David Hearn for composing the percussion parts.

There's a small amount of compression and EQ on there, but I also included a "naked" version - which is straight out of Cubase with no processing apart from a small amount of reverb.

The demos have also all now been updated with 320kbit versions.


Hope you enjoy!

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Ultimatum.mp3

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/media/mp3/CS_Ultimatum_naked.mp3


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*

I'm interested to hear the close mic versions. I agree with a previous poster re/ the reverb/release trails, it's all a little wet for me. Reminds me of my recent dreaded EWQL Gold syndrome-use the release tails, everything is mushy, cut them off, everything sounds truncated.

I like the presence and sound underneath, so I'll look forward to the close mic version.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Larry, I'm busy working on the remaining patches as we speak, I hope to have a demo of the full mix within a few days.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 24, 2009)

Alex, I'm sorry, but using headphones, it seems to me there is quite a bit going on in the low end in the "Ultimatum"-demo - it sounds boomy, for lack of a better word.

/Henrik


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 24, 2009)

choco, I just meant that real strings sound much warmer than these. I guess compared to what else is on the market, one could offer that Cinematic Strings are warmer than say, VSL. I personally find Symphobia strings quite warm though as well as Prime Sounds Session Strings. I guess it's a personal preference.

I'm actually disappointed in what I have heard so far. I really wanted this library to be kick a$$ since I cannot afford LASS. I guess I will have to wait for HS....

Sorry Alex, I know you put a lot of hard work into this library and I don't mean to disrespect your efforts. :oops:


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*



dcoscina @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> I really wanted this library to be kick a$$ since I cannot afford LASS. I guess I will have to wait for HS....



And how much do you thing HS will be? Don't expect it to be in the $6-700 price range.



hbuus @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> Alex, I'm sorry, but using headphones, it seems to me there is quite a bit going on in the low end in the "Ultimatum"-demo - it sounds boomy, for lack of a better word.



Not boomy here - w/o headphones. Which cans are you using? Flat ones or boomy ones? That said, there is a small amount of low end that can be rolled off, which - depending on the freqs chosen, might make it a bit better. And then, knowing this forum, someone will say that they shouldn't need to do that - to which I would ask: how much eq work do you guys that own VSL do?



NYC Composer @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> I'm interested to hear the close mic versions. I agree with a previous poster re/ the reverb/release trails, it's all a little wet for me.



Depends what you are looking to do, of course, but as far as the "Hollywood sound", or even the traditional classical/romantic sound, these demos are defintitely not too wet. But I could see them being so in certain instances.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 24, 2009)

Alex - the 320 mp3s sound much better. You might also at some point do what EW did with their piano demos, and put up .wav files on your site in addition to th mp3s - for those purists out there. If some feel the wav file size is too big, they can then choose the mp3 version.

Not sure if you are taking requests, but I personally would like to hear some stacattos. If you have time ( i am sure you are busy) maybe you can turn this into a mp3:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/CSviolintest-152bpm.mid

No need for it to be naked, but I would love to hear what repeating notes at that tempo sound like.

Thank you!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 24, 2009)

Dave, I agree that Symphobia is one of the warmer libraries.

Riff, there will be multiple versions of HS at different price ranges just like EWQLSO.


----------



## Niah (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the first two demos Alex, they sound grand.

Looking forward to listening to the close mics as well.


----------



## jc5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the sound of these strings so far - and its nice to see another ambient strings library emerge that could probably merge with EWQLSO with greater ease.

I think many would enjoy hearing some simple examples of naked legato lines - I know I would! It is the primary selling point of any new library.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 24, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/CSviolintest-152bpm.mid
> 
> No need for it to be naked, but I would love to hear what repeating notes at that tempo sound like.
> 
> Thank you!



I like the sound from CS. 

But, Alex excuse please, Jeffrey, have you ever listend to Peter Siedlaczek`s String Essentials? This lib is a master for doing this!

Gunther


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinematic Strings Teaser*



RiffWraith @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> dcoscina @ Fri Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanted this library to be kick a$$ since I cannot afford LASS. I guess I will have to wait for HS....
> ...



FWIW, I disagree. Even for a 'Hollywood' sound, too much reverb/long release trails on samples make them sound like,well...samples. To me.

I have recently moved to EW Platinum, and the difference between it and Gold, which I'd been using previously, is incredible. I can play fast lines without the music turning into mushy soup!


----------



## midphase (Jul 24, 2009)

"I'm actually disappointed in what I have heard so far. I really wanted this library to be kick a$$ since I cannot afford LASS. I guess I will have to wait for HS.... "

Yeah...I'm leaning with you. I'm not going as far as saying I'm disappointed quite yet, but there's something that is not selling me on this. I think it's the attacks and the high end feels a bit odd. I love the low end and the overall body and tone, but those legato lines and the very high parts aren't coming across quite as realistic as "the other guy".

Hopefully with more tweaks and programming these will get better and by the time they're released hopefully the above mentioned issues will be addressed.

I too am curious about the closer mic'd samples, I think the reverb is adding to the mushy-ness.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 25, 2009)

midphase @ Thu Jul 23 said:


> I love the tone...but the attacks are leaving me a tad perplexed. They don't seem to connect as well as (sorry for the obvious comparison...but what are you going to do?) LASS. There's something about how the legatos are connecting that is not selling me on this.
> 
> Having said that...the tone is gorgeous and definitely sounds more "Hollywood" esque than (sorry for the obvious comparison...but what are you going to do?) LASS.



+1.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 25, 2009)

First off, congratulations and well done -- it sounds very good and does some things that existing libraries don't.



midphase @ 24th July 2009 said:


> I too am curious about the closer mic'd samples, I think the reverb is adding to the mushy-ness.



as Kays/midphase suggests, I think a lot of people might like to hear an example with no reverb at all in order to understand what amount of room / hall is baked into the sample set.

And nice writing too -- especially for a quick and dirty cue.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, it's all very interesting. I've very much enjoyed the demos, especially no2. However, I will confess that largely it's made me further appreciate my SO Gold too. While CS definitely has more warmth, so far I think SO has more variety (and EQ helps!), and with careful programming therefore potentially more realism.

IMHO, it might be worth a pricing rethink on the library. It's more expensive than SO Gold which throws in 3 other orchestral sections (!), and with the great 2 for 1 EWQL deals especially I'm not sure CS represents great value as yet.

Don't get more wrong - I think I could be tempted, cos there is a lovely lush tone there. But a really attractive price would probably tempt me more!

All the best to you, Alex, I do wish CS every success.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 28, 2009)

Martyprod @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> amazing second demo !! bravo !!!
> 
> what's the price of the library ? and when it will be sold ?
> what's the differente between the lite and normal edition ???
> ...



Hi Marty, the Standard version is $599 and the Pro version is $699.

The difference between the two versions is the Pro version comes with multiple mic distances - spot, stage and room - and allows the user to mix them how they wish.

The Standard version will feature a mixed version - a general purpose mix derived from the 3 mic distances, not too wet and not too dry.

Cinematic Strings wont feature a kontakt player initially, although we'll be looking into this soon after release. To begin with however, it will require Kontakt 3.5.


----------



## Martyprod (Jul 28, 2009)

ok, thanks alex, i will look forward to your library when more demo will be posted !! thanks !!


----------



## koolkeys (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the latest demo. I enjoyed the piece itself, but I liked the library's sound as well. I didn't scrutinize it on the best monitoring or anything, but in a normal listening environment, it sounds pretty good, IMO.

Brent


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds promising! If overall lacking in the air department and overall a bit muddy. Don't know if that is a production issue in the specific cues (EQ, reverb). Would like to hear a little something without reverb if possible


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 11, 2009)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Aug 11 said:


> Would like to hear a little something without reverb if possible



I have to admit I did not like the second demo at first but I do think with close mics and with proper EQ / Proper Reverb it will sound really much better.

I will buy this library for sure. I am sure it will be extremely useful for many situations.

I hear many qualities in the sound of this library that will complement all my other libs (LASS, Symphobia, SISS, VSL Strings, Appassionata Strings, EW Orchestra).

What I learned so far with the libraries I bought is that there is no Holy Grail of Strings. For example LASS is very good but it is still not the Holy Grail since it can sound even better if other libraries are used with it.

I believe that CS combined with one or another library can give a tone to your tracks that marks a difference, and that is very important.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 12, 2009)

Any news on the progress of this library ?


----------



## Alex W (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Pzy-Clone, It's coming along well. We're in the final stages now; applying finishing touches, preparing demos and finalising the website.

I'd say that it's looking like a late August release.


----------



## koolkeys (Aug 12, 2009)

Great to hear Alex!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 16, 2009)

Man! This Sounds Great!!! I Would Love to Score a demo For This library!!
great Job! =o 
Christian


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 17, 2009)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Mon Aug 17 said:


> Man! This Sounds Great!!! I Would Love to Score a demo For This library!!



Same here!


----------



## Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Fri Jul 24 said:


> Dave, I agree that Symphobia is one of the warmer libraries.



Too bad everything sounds like mush when you try and use it for more than layering! 

:D


----------



## mixolydian (Aug 31, 2009)

As it's the last of August the good ol' Cinematic Strings comes to mind. Any news, Alex?


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2009)

bump?


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 21, 2009)

9 days left Alex


----------

